# FP1 source



## Fryguy101 (Oct 14, 2011)

Doesn't Samsung have to release the source code to FP1 per the GPL? Any idea on what's holding it up, or if it will come? Last I checked, EP4D was still the latest release they have up... am I missing something?


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

They have to release it, but whenever they want. And I don't think any of us are Samsung insiders...


----------



## Fryguy101 (Oct 14, 2011)

JihadSquad said:


> They have to release it, but whenever they want. And I don't think any of us are Samsung insiders...


My understanding is that they have to release the source when they start distributing the binaries, which they most assuredly have done with the OTAs...


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

It should be arriving soon-ish, but probably not because of me asking Samsung. Aviator source should show up with the Charge source then too, as I requested both.


----------



## SWEEN (Mar 5, 2012)

imnuts said:


> It should be arriving soon-ish, but probably not because of me asking Samsung. Aviator source should show up with the Charge source then too, as I requested both.


Are you going to be tinkering with the Aviator as well? Just be sure not to give them anything better than we have!


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

SWEEN said:


> Are you going to be tinkering with the Aviator as well? Just be sure not to give them anything better than we have!


No, but I figured since it is close enough, I might as well put in a request to get it released as maybe we can take some stuff from the code.


----------



## SWEEN (Mar 5, 2012)

imnuts said:


> No, but I figured since it is close enough, I might as well put in a request to get it released as maybe we can take some stuff from the code.


Makes sense. Is it pretty much same phone, different logo? Haven't looked at any of the specs or anything. Hopefully having the Aviator around will help us out somehow.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

Why would they release something for the aviator that they haven't yet for the charge?


----------



## Fryguy101 (Oct 14, 2011)

JihadSquad said:


> Why would they release something for the aviator that they haven't yet for the charge?


Because their contract with Verizon and their Contract for US Cellular may have different stipulations.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

You can find it at opensource.samsung.com

Finally time to see some nice battery savings on this update.


----------



## kraytex (Mar 31, 2012)

Heres the direct download link https://opensource.samsung.com/reception/receptionSub.do?method=downLoad&attach_id=2864


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

The source is out now at opensource.samsung.com.


----------



## OsoRemby (Jun 13, 2011)

Outstanding

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## OsoRemby (Jun 13, 2011)

Here is to keepin' it movin'

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## setinstone31 (Feb 28, 2012)

any Dev's want to give a go at a custom kernel... PLEASE! Thanks in advanced


----------



## setinstone31 (Feb 28, 2012)

Here's a mirror for Source & Kernel,

originally from here: https://opensource.s...&attach_id=2864

source Mirror: http://www.2shared.com/file/fUr97IKU/SCH-I510-VZW_Update1_Opensourc.html

Kernel Only: http://www.2shared.com/file/Eat-pZKZ/SCH-I510_NA_Kernel.html

Thanks


----------



## setinstone31 (Feb 28, 2012)

sorry, thanks


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

imnuts already started merging the changes into his github last night. Be patient. It will come.


----------



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

The developers are doing this out of the goodness of their hearts. Don't rush them.


----------

